# check this coop out?



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

even has a ceiling fan/lighting in it
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/3305253647.html


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My chickens are so deprived ... (sigh) 

No ceiling fan or lights other than what Mother Nature has to offer. lol


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks better than my first dorm room in college!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

There is no end what we will do for our chicks! I thought it would be a cheep hobby...I hate to even admit what we have in ours!! I like the fan idea!! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I do too Mamachick. Actually, I did hang a small box fan in front of the high window in the coop on those hot summer evenings we had this year. Ya, and they have a few of their Halloween dec's up already in their house. Haven't gotten to my house yet.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine and yours both Sundancers !! But my pig pen has wall to wall berber carpet, and a 36 inch flat screen tv..my chickens are jealous of my pigs.. Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

would love a coop that big. maybe i could convert my garden shed.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks huge!


----------

